# My cucumbers are dying. Why?



## OldFashionedMama

We had a few hot days, and the leaves started to turn yellow and curl up. Now entire plants are dying off. It can't just be the heat. I don't see any signs of fungus or pests. We just harvested our first batch for pickling, and I was expecting several more batches, but now I don't know if I'll get them. The plant is still trying to produce runners and there are still flowers, but most of the plants look nearly dead. Any clues?


----------



## UncleJoe

I just noticed that tonight on mine also. Still have lots of flowers but the leaves have turned yellow and no cukes.


----------



## Canadian

Is your soil more wet/muddy than normal? Too much water (rain) can cause yellowing.

Also if your city water has flouride or other chemicals in it (mine does) it can burn the leaves of the plant. For treated water do not spray water on the plant. Just at the base of the plant.

Otherwise I don't know what's up with your cukes.


----------



## OldFashionedMama

This is more than yellowing, this is turn yellow, then curl up and completely die.  We'll do another batch tonight with what cukes remain, then I think we're done for this year.


----------



## doc66

Same thing happned to mine this year!


----------



## Jason

As far as I know cukes are doing fine around here. We only have a couple planted but I haven't heard of other folks complaining.


----------



## kyfarmer

Mine have been dead for over 2 weeks, no saving them.


----------



## UncleJoe

I cut the dead leaves off last week but left the vines intact. I was out picking tomatoes this morning and noticed new, bright green shoots starting to pop out of the vines.  I'll leave mine in a little longer and see what happens.


----------



## CVORNurse

UncleJoe said:


> I cut the dead leaves off last week but left the vines intact. I was out picking tomatoes this morning and noticed new, bright green shoots starting to pop out of the vines.  I'll leave mine in a little longer and see what happens.


Hmm, maybe I should try that. Mine are doing the same as everyone else describes. I have tried to keep them watered during the hot dry spells, haven't seen but a few stinkbugs on them. Have no idea what is wrong.
I know we kept harvesting a few cukes all the way up till frost last year, but have the plants in a different place this year.

Also learned another lesson that didn't hit me at the time.... There are pickling cukes and slicing cukes. Think next year we are going for the pickling cukes, as that is what I have done with the vast majority of mine.

Mama, you might try putting up an ad on craigslist or the equivalent in your area. DH did, and found someone with cukes they didn't want. All we had to do was pick them(of course, right after 3 days of rain, and this guy didn't trellis, they were all over the ground--but DH got his dills he had been wanting)


----------



## OldFashionedMama

CVORNurse said:


> Hmm, maybe I should try that. Mine are doing the same as everyone else describes. I have tried to keep them watered during the hot dry spells, haven't seen but a few stinkbugs on them. Have no idea what is wrong.
> I know we kept harvesting a few cukes all the way up till frost last year, but have the plants in a different place this year.
> 
> Also learned another lesson that didn't hit me at the time.... There are pickling cukes and slicing cukes. Think next year we are going for the pickling cukes, as that is what I have done with the vast majority of mine.
> 
> Mama, you might try putting up an ad on craigslist or the equivalent in your area. DH did, and found someone with cukes they didn't want. All we had to do was pick them(of course, right after 3 days of rain, and this guy didn't trellis, they were all over the ground--but DH got his dills he had been wanting)


Good idea. My dad told me some guy down his way is PAYING people to pick and de-stem elderberries because he's making wine and needs 5 GALLONS of elderberry juice to do it. I've also thought about bumming apples off of people who have trees but don't seem to be doing anything with the fruit. Heading off to Craigslist....


----------



## gardennani

cucumbers need plenty of miracle grow; I feed mine one teaspoon every fourth day in one gal. of water and they do great. Just watch out for the worms. everyone have a great day.


----------

